# Tortoise walking with head in shell?



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 16, 2016)

My tortoise is walking with her head inside her shell. Also, she has her eyes closed. Is she ok?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 16, 2016)

closed eyes are usually a bad sign, can we see a picture?


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 16, 2016)

Odd. She just opened her eyes. Her head is still sucked in though.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 16, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> My tortoise is walking with her head inside her shell. Also, she has her eyes closed. Is she ok?


That isn't normal behaviour that I've heard of or seen anywhere on the forum since I joined up here.
How long has she been like that?
Have you tried soaking her in warm water?
My only thoughts are that it's an injury, something stuck in throat, or a sight issue, all of which may be complete rubbish.
I do hope someone can help you and Shelley soon, if not a visit to the vets may be needed.


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks. She has been like this for a few minutes. She's in warm water.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 16, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> Thanks. She has been like this for a few minutes. She's in warm water.


 One of mine once got her head stuck in, the bottom jaw was lodged against the inside of her plastron. I had to get my finger in and gently prize the jaw up. Can you see if her mouth is open.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 16, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> Thanks. She has been like this for a few minutes. She's in warm water.


If her head is stuck in and she's in water, is her head under the water?


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 16, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> Thanks. She has been like this for a few minutes. She's in warm water.


make sure water is below head in case she is well and truly stuck. 
It hasn't been for too long then, but still strange.
Can you take a pic if she doesn't right herself?


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (Jan 16, 2016)

She seems ok now. And the water is always below her gualars.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 16, 2016)

The only time my redfoot walks with her head in is if she is trying to ram someone. What was going on when you noticed she had her head in?


----------



## dannylozano10 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hope she's ok:|


----------

